# setup DMZ rule on Comcast SMC 8014



## wwdata (Apr 12, 2010)

my voip tech people tell me I need to setup a DMZ rule on the router...
can someone help me with that as my google search took me straigh here for comcast smc 8014


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this tutorial for your router: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/SMC/SMC8014/SMC8014index.htm


----------

